# Raubfischangeln in Holland am Meer?



## Kirchi (13. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, #h 
  ich fahre im Juni für 1 Woche mit der ganzen Familie nach Holland. 
  Es soll auch unbedingt ans Meer gehen. Nun stehe ich nur vor dem Problem das ich noch nie im Meer geangelt habe und auch viel lieber in Süßwasser fischen würde. 
  Daher meine Frage an euch, ich suche eine Gebiet am Meer in dem man in der näheren Umgebung, also ca. 20-30 km ein tolles Raubfisch Revier (Zander/Hecht :k) ansteuern kann.

  Wäre für Vorschläge von euch sehr dankbar, vielleicht kennt jemand vor ort auch Unterkünfte die ihr empfehlen könnt. 

  Vielen Dank!

  Kirchi


----------



## Kirchi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland am Meer?*

Hallo!
wir haben nun ein Ferienhaus in Nord-Holland gebucht, um genau zu sein in Sint Maartenszee, das ist im Raum Schagen. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen in diesem Gebiet und kann mir ein paar gute Angelstellen zum Zanderanglen nennen? Leider ist im Juni noch schonzeit für Hechte.

Für ein paar Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar, ich finde es immer sehr schwer in einem Gebiet zu angeln ohne ein paar tipps zu haben.

Danke!
*
*


----------



## Rob.a.m. (16. April 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland am Meer?*

Hallo Kirchi,
im Raum St.Maartenszee gibt es wenig gute Zandergewässer, versuchen kannst du es am Nordhollandkanal (an der N9) oder dem Kanal am Provincialeweg (an der N 248) unter den Brücken oder an der Spundwand.

An der Nordsee lohnt sich ein Versuch am Abend immer, die Angelei unterscheidet sich vom Zanderangeln kaum. Einfach ein perlmuttfarbenen oder weißen Twister bzw.Shad mit einem 28g Jigkopf ans Band knoten, rauf auf die Wellenbrecher (2std. vor Ebbe)bis hin zu Kopf laufen, weit auswerfen bis du Grundkontakt hast und langsam wieder einholen, den Rest erledigt die Gezeitenströmung.
*>>Hier<< *noch ein paar Infos.

Einen gut sortierten Angelladen findest du hier: 
>>Nipro<<
 
Grüsse, 
Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Kirchi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland am Meer?*

Hallo!
Vielen Dank Rob für die guten Tipps.
Deine Webseite ist echt klasse und auch die Videos auf Youtube finde ich super! 
Ich werde mich in der Woche wohl auf das Anglen im Meer beschränken.
Welche aussichten hat man den vom Land aus auf Meerforellen? Kannst du dazu was sagen?

Ich werde in kürze mal eine Großeinkauf vornnhemen bei dem ich mich mit ordentlich Material eindeken werden.

Hast du eine Ahnung wo es eine übersicht zu den gezeiten gibt? 2 Std. vor Ebbe ist ja eine gute Auskunft, aber wann ist Ebbe und was sollte ich noch zu den gezeiten wissen. 
Wäre schön wenn jemand dazu eine paar Links für mich hat.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rob.a.m. (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Holland am Meer?*

Hallo Kirchi (?),
danke für die Blumen #6.
Mit Meerforellen sieht es in Noordholland mau aus, werden des öfteren in Südholland und Zeeland gefangen (sind jedoch in NL ganzjährig geschont).

Einen Link zu einem Gezeitenkalender für die niederländischen Küste findest du auf meiner Webseite:
>>Hier<< 

Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------

